# deleting files



## nomad (Sep 30, 1999)

In our office we have Win server 2003 as our file server. My problem is whenever I delete a file it is completely gone. It is not in the recyle bin on my local computer or on the network server. Is there a way around this so the file that gets deleted willl go to one of the 2 places.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The Recycle Bin only protects local files that are deleted locally. When a file is deleted on a network share, it's permanently deleted. I don't know of any way to change that.

What you can do is enable the use of Shadow Copies. This makes scheduled backups of shared folders (default is 7AM and Noon, Mon-Fri, this can be changed). Clients then access these copies via a *Previous Versions* tab on the file/folder properties.

Not quite the same as a recycle bin; if changes are made to a file, and it's deleted before a shadow copy of it is created, those changes are lost, but it's better than nothing.

See these three articles for info on setting it up:
How to configure the Shadow Copies of Shared Folders feature
Working with the Windows Server 2003 Volume Shadow Copy Service
Note, the path to the client folder in the previous article is incorrect.
THe correct path is *%SystemRoot%\System32\Clients\Twclient\x86* (or amd64/ia64)
How to use the Shadow Copy Client


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

drafter said:


> In our office we have Win server 2003 as our file server. My problem is whenever I delete a file it is completely gone. It is not in the recyle bin on my local computer or on the network server. Is there a way around this so the file that gets deleted willl go to one of the 2 places.


Not that I am aware of. This behavior is by design. As a general rule, it is always a good idea to have solid backup procedures in place to prevent accidental deletions.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's probably a good idea to refain from deleting files that you may want to use later. But shadow copies are enabled by default in all versions of Vista and 7 (though not accessible in the lower versions). All versions can access all shadow copies by date using the free ShadowExplorer. Shadow copies are created instantaneously whenever a file is deleted or moved (which is a deletion), so all deleted files have shadows and they are the most recent versions so changes made to the files before deletion are saved.


----------



## funguy123us (May 3, 2010)

If you are deleting these files over the network then they won't be in the recycle bin. Also, files in the recycle bin is not the best way to have back up for servers. You should have solid backup in place for servers.


----------

